# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  الآن : مشاريع تجارية صغيرة + دراسة جدوى مع كامل التفاصيل

## Miss-Fyonka

مشاريع تجارية صغيرة

مع دراسة الجدوى لها وحساب التكاليف وطريقة التسويق وغيرها من التفاصيل

مجموعة في كتاب واحد أصدرته الغرفة التجارية بالرياض لعام 1427 هـ

بإسم : 

( دليل الفرص الاستثمارية المتاحة للمشروعات الخدمية الصغيرة )


دعواتي لكل مجتهد بتجارة رابحة في الدارين ،،،


الرجاء عدم الرد حتى اكتمال الموضوع لتعم الفائدة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشروع بوفيه . . .




فترة التشغيل اليومي ( 8 ساعات ).
- فترة التشغيل الأسبوعي ( 7 ايام ).
- فترة التشغيل السنوي ( 180 يوم )
- الإيجار ( 150000 ريال ) +10% للسنه الثانيه الايجار يستحق كل ( 6 اشهر )[75000 ريال ]
- قيمة العقد تشمل خدمات ( الماء ، الكهرباء ، التلفون ).
- عدد الشركاء ( 4 ).
- رأس مال المشروع ( 150000 ريال ).
أفكار ومقترحات لأبرز ماتحتاجينه :
1- مكينة كباتشينو 2عين ( نصف اوتوماتيكيه )[ سمي اوتوماتك ] ( 9500 ريال ).
2- مكينة كباتشينو 2عين( اوتوماتك ) ( 10000 ريال ).( بديل اختياري عن البند رقم 1 )
3- مكنة قهوه أمريكي ( 1500 ريال ).
4- مكينة سلاش 2عين ( 5300 ريال ).
5- مكينة عصير ( 3شلال) ( 3200 ريال).
6- عصارة برتقال كهربائيه (1400 ريال ).
7- مكينة صنع ثلج ( صغيره 20كيلو في اليوم) (3200 ريال ).
8- سخان سندوتش مكبس ( جهتين ) ( 2000 ريال ).
9- سخان شاي 40 لتر عدد 2 ( 550 ريال للواحد ).
10- صاج كهربائي 50*35 لتجهيز( همبرقر ، كبده ، مفروم ، ويمكن الاستغناء عن عملية القلي بالزيت للبيض وبقية المأكولات وذلك لتقديم اكل صحي 2000 ريال )
11- فرن ميكرويف حجم كبير ( 1500 ريال ).
12- مركب غاز ( عينين أو ثلاثة عيون ) مع تجهيزاته (240 ريال ).
13- مقلى بطاطس (800 ريال ).
14- حافظه حراريه ( 8 صحن ) ( 850 ريال) .
15- كبينه حراريه لحفظ المعجنات ( 900 ريال )
16- ثلاجة تبريد و عرض ( عصيرات ، فواكه ، ماء ) ( 5500 ريال ).
17- مجموعة صواني استانلسستيل ( 800 ريال )
18- مجموعات ورقيه وبلاستيكيه مثل:
- كاسات ورقيه ( ثلاثة أحجام ) [ عصير ، كباتشينو ،قهوه ، شاي ] طلبيه مبدئيه (500 ريال ) 
- مجموعات ملاعق وشوك وسكاكين وعصي تحريك مصاصات بلاستيكيه.( 500 ريال )
- صحون ورقيه وبلاستيكيه يفضل ( الشفافه ) .( 500 ريال )
19- مجموعة اكواب وفناجين صيني ( شاي ) ، ( كباتشينو ) ، ( قهوه تركي ) [ للطلبات الخاصه ] (1500 ريال )
20- مجموعة ( كنكات) لاعداد القهوه التركيه ( 150 ريال )
21- مجموعة ملاعق ، شوك ، سكاكين استانلسستيل.( 500 ريال )
22- صحون تقديم بلاستيك مقوى خاصه بالمطاعم ( حجمين ) [ كبير ، وسط ] العدد حسب تقديركن ( الكبير 30 ريال) ( الوسط 22 ريال ) [ على افتراض 20 كبير أي 600 ريال ] ، [ 80 وسط أي 1760 

ريال ]
23- مجموعة مقاشط وملاعق تجهيز ( خاصه بالصاج الكهربائي ).( 150 ريال )
24- طاولات خدمه وتجهيز مزوده بادراج داخل البوفيه ( حسب الاحتياج ) ( متوسط السعر 550 ريال )
25- طاولات لخدمة العملاء ( العدد حسب تقديركن) ( 250 ريال).[ على افتراض 20 طاوله ] (5000 ريال )
26- كراسي للطاولات ( العدد حسب عدد الطاولات X 4 ) السعر (30 ريال )[ على افتراض 80 كرسي ] (2400 ريال )
27- تجهيز الموقع بأرفف ودواليب ( الومنيوم ) وكاونتر خلفي لوضع الاجهزه والمعدات عليه ( على افتراض استخدام 8 متر طولي من الموقع بسعر 300 ريال للمتر الطولي الواحد ( أعلى واسفل ) 2400 ريال )
اجمالي التكلفه التقريبيه (56300 ريال) [(+ أو - ) 5% ]

ملاحظات هامه على التجهيزات: 
- الاسعار المشار اليها هي متوسط اسعار لعدة موردين ( ولم تحسب قيمة الخصم النهائي لها لان معظم الشركات لاتمنحه الا للمشتري الفعلي وضمن الفاتوره النهائيه) 
- معظم هذه الاسعار لمنتجات اوربيه ( ايطاليه تحديدا ) ، يابانيه ، امريكيه
- التجهيزات روعي فيها ان تكون معده للاستخدام المتواصل والذي يتحمل فترات تشغيل طويله دون الحاجه لصيانتها.
- هذه الاسعار تشمل التوصيل ، التركيب ، التدريب.
- تزود الشركات المصنعه والموزعه لكثير من المشروبات الغازيه والمياه مثل هذه المواقع بثلاجات خاصه لها.
- تم وضع عدد افتراضي للطاولات 20 طاوله ، الكراسي 80 ( ويمكن زيادتها اذا كانت المساحه تسمح بذلك ).

احتياجات التشغيل من العماله:
على افتراض أن العماله سعوديه
- عدد 5 عاملات تجهيز وتقديم ومباشره ( 1200 ريال شهريا ) / 72000 ريال
- 1 مديرة موقع وتضاف لها مهام الكاشير ( 1800 ريال شهريا )/21600 ريال 
على افتراض أن العماله أجنبيه:
( وبفرض انها عماله مدربه ولديها خبره في هذا المجال )
- تكاليف التأشيرات [ 2000 ريال للتأشيره ]12000 ريال.
- تكاليف التذاكر ( الفلبين مثلا ) [1375 ريال للقدوم ] 6875 ريال
- تكاليف مكاتب العماله في بلد القدوم [ 940 ريال ] 5670 ريال
- تكاليف كشف طبي [ 100 ريال للفرد ] 600 ريال
- تكاليف اصدار اقامه وبطاقة عمل لمدة سنتين [ 1500 ريال ] 9000
- تكاليف اسكان [ شقه 10000 ريال ] (139 ريال )
- [ تكلفة العامله الواحده ( بدون الراتب )385 ريال.
- تكلفة العامله الواحده شهريا [ على افتراض أن الراتب 400 دولار( 1500 ريال ) حسب العقود الفلبينيه ] ( 1885 ريال )
- إجمالي رواتب العماله شهريا ( 11310 ريال )
- اجمالي رواتب العماله السنوي (135720 ريال)
حساب تقريبي [ مبسط ] حول التكاليف و الدخل المحقق والارباح وصافي نصيب الفرد من الربح
- بفرض أن المستهدف من المتدربات 1500 متدربه
- بفرض ان معدل ما ستصرفه المتدربه يوميا 5 ريال
- اجمالي الدخل اليومي 7500 ريال
- متوسط معدل الربح في المشاريع المشابهه 45%
- الربح اليومي 3375 ريال
- اجمالي الربح للفترة التشغيليه السنويه ( 180 يوم ) 607500 ريال
- قيمة الايجار للسنه الاولى 150000 ريال
- أجور ورواتب للسنه الاولى ( 12 شهر ) 93600 ريال ( عماله سعوديه )
- اجور ورواتب السنه الاولى ( 12 شهر) وتشمل كافة التكاليف الخاصه بها ( 135720 ريال ) ( عماله أجنبيه )
- صافي الربح عن السنه الاولى بعد خصم تكاليف التأسيس المفترضه كاملة ( للمشروع ) والتكاليف الثابته ( الأجور )[ عماله سعوديه ] 307600 ريال
- نصيب الشريك من الارباح عن السنه الاولى ( عماله سعوديه )76900 ريال
- صافي الربح عن السنه الاولى ( 12 شهر ) بعد خصم تكاليف التأسيس المفترضه كاملة ( للمشروع ) والتكاليف الثابته ( الاجور) [ عماله أجنبيه ]265480 ريال
- نصيب الشريك من الارباح عن السنه الاولى ( عماله اجنبيه ) 66370
ملاحظات هامه يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار:
- هذه الافكار والتفصيلات الحسابيه لاترقى الى مستوى دراسة الجدوى الاقتصاديه ( انما هي افكار لتدارس المشروع ).
- اعتمدت البساطه الشديده في طرح الافكار والتفصيلات الحسابيه وهي بعيده كل البعد عن المصطلحات المحاسبيه والاقتصاديه وتعقيداتها مراعاة لكثير من الأخوات.
- التقديرات والتكاليف تم احتسابها بالزياده .
- لم يتم حساب تكاليف المواصلات بالنسبه للعماله.
- لم يتم حساب تكلفة تأثيث سكن العاملات انما حسب الايجار فقط.
- هناك خيارات للعماله الاجنبيه من ( داخل المملكه عن طريق نقل الكفاله او من دول مثل الهند ، اندونوسيا ، وغيرها وهذا بدوره يقلص من التكلفه )




منقول مع ملاحظة ان المشروع موجة للنساء ولكن يمكن الاستفادة من الاساسيات في تنفيذة وموفقين

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

تأجيرفساتين أفراح 



تمهيد:
يكثر الطلب على فساتين الأفراح في مواسم الإجازات ، وتحرص كما نعرف العروس أن تظهر بمظهر رائع وأن يكون فستانها مميزا ، وتحول الظروف الماليه القاسيه في كثير من الأحيان دون أن يكون في مقدور العروس وأهلها شراء 

فستان زفاف يليق بهذه المناسبه.

وبالرغم من أن الكثير من الأمهات يعمدن الى الإستدانه وتحميل أنفسهن عبء ديون كبيره من أجل هذه المناسبه وخاصة حينما يتعلق الأمر بموضوع فستان الزفاف فإنهن لايمانعن من الإعلان عن بيعه بعد إنتهاء المناسبه ، وتحفل 

صفحات الإعلانات بمثل هذه النوعيه منها ومن يتصفح الجرائد الخاصه بلإعلانات والتي توزع وعلى نطاق واسع ( السعوديه مثلا) يجد هذا الكم الهائل من هذه الاعلانات ، أو لعل بعض من نعرف من الصديقات قمن بعرض فساتين 

زفافهن او فساتين زفاف بناتهن للبيع أو للإيجار ولكن بصفة فرديه.

وفي المقابل نجد أن الكثير من الأهالي لايمانعون وعلى راسهم العروس طبعا من عملية إستئجار فستان زفاف يليق بهذه المناسبه ولايمانعن في ان يكون الايجار مرتفعا نوعا ما وذلك حسب النوعيه والفخامه في مقابل توفير قيمة 

الفستان وذلك من أجل شراء بعض المستلزمات الضروريه الاخرى.

فكرة المشروع:
تقوم فكرة المشروع على توفير خدمة تأجير فساتين الافراح بمختلف المستويات ، وبموديلات مختلفه ، ولعل أهم الخطوات التي يجب على المستثمره القيام بها تتلخص فيما ياتي:
- تقوم بتتبع إعلانات بيع الفساتين في الصحف المتخصصه بلإعلان.
- تقوم بلإتصال بصديقاتها ومعارفها لمعرفة من منهن لديها فستان فرح ولديها رغبة في بيعه.
- القيام بمعاينة الفستان من ناحية القماش ، الموديل ، المقاس ، الإكسسوار الخاص به ، فترة استخدامه ،ويأتي السعر في نهاية المطاف .
- بعد اتمام عمليات الشراء تقوم المستثمره بإرساله الى المغسله لتنظيفه.
- بعد أن يتم تنظيفه تتم عملية تفقده وإضافة أي اكسسوار يساعد على إظهاره بمظهر ممتاز.
- وضع رقم خاص بهذا الفستان وتصنيفه .
- وضع سعر ايجار يتناسب مع القيمه ، وعدم المبالغه فيه ومراعاة الأهالي ذوي الدخول المحدوده أو العرائس ذوات الظروف الخاصه.
ماذا يحتاج المشروع:
- مكان مجهز مثلا ( غرفه من غرف المنزل مساحه في حدود 20 متر مربع )، تشمل ( بارتشن في إحدى الزوايا لعملية القياس ) ( 200 ريال سعودي ) ، وتجهز الغرفه بحوامل للتعليق في حدود 16 متر طولي ( 1500 

ريال سعودي )، إضافة الى التكييف والاناره ومكتب صغير. ( 1500 ريال )
- مكنة خياطه عاديه مع ادواتها ( 900 ريال )
- مستلزمات خياطه ( خرز ، ترتر ، استرايب ، ورود ، خيوط منوعه ، اكسسوارات مختلفه ،..........الخ ) (1000 ريال )
- بروشور يضم معلوات كامله عن هذه الخدمه وتفاصيلها مع العنوان الكامب ( 1500 ريال )
- اعلانات في صحف الإعلان مثل ( الوسيله ) [ إعلانها مجاني ](الإعلانات المبوبه)

رأس المال الخاص بشراء الفساتين المستخدمه يعتمد على عدد المشاركات في المشروع وهو لن يتجاوز الــ ( 50000 ريال سعودي ) ويمكن إدخال أي خدمات أخرى ضمن هذا المشروع حسب مايرينه المشاركات في المشروع 

وحسب مايحتاجه المجتمع الذي يعشن فيه .

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشروع طباعة كتاب 



تتسم عمليات طباعة الكتب بنوع من المخاطرة فلا مجال للخطاء أو المجازفة في مثل هذا النوع من الاستثمار و يلعب التخطيط والدراسة الجيدة دورا هاما في عملية النجاح لهذا المشروع .
أساسيات الدخول في مجال النشر:
اختيار مادة الكتاب
وتأتي عن طريق عمل مسح جيد لنوعية الكتب المشابهه والمتواجده والمطروحه في السوق من جميع النواحي ولعل من أهمها نوعية الماده التي يناقشها الكتاب هل هي ( متخصصه ، عامه) ، بماذا يتميز هذا الكتاب الذي نرغب 

في أن ننشره ، وهل هذه الميزه تمنحه فرصه للمنافسه وميزه تنافسيه في سوق النشر ، هل نملك مقومات قويه لإخراج الماده العلميه او البحثيه في هذا الكتاب مثلا ( الأحصائيات ، الصور ، الرسوم البيانيه ، تعدد المراجع 

وتنوعها ) ثم لاننسى حاجة المجتمع لمثل هذا الكتاب وما يحتويه من ماده ، وهذا سينعكس وبشكل كبير على عملية التسعير .

ومن الواجب أن ننبه أن الكتب التي تتمحور مواضيعها حول ( الطبخ ، الصحه ، الجمال ، الرشاقه ، الخياطه ، كاتلوجات الأزياء وموديلات الملابس ، المكياج ، التسريحات ) أصبحت كتب مستهلكه ولاينصح بالدخول في استثمار 

نشرها ويرجع السبب الى كثرتها ، وسيطرة دور النشر على سوقها سعرا وخدمه ( بمعنى آخر انعدام الفرصه التنافسيه للكتاب ).

إخراج الكتاب
اخراج الكتاب ووضعه في صيغة وشكل نهائي من حيث 
- اختيار العنوان
- تصميم الغلاف ونوعيته ( التجليد ، الألوان )
- حجم الكتاب
- نوعية الورق المستخدم في الطباعه
لها اكبر الاثر في تسويقه ولاتستغربي أختي الكريمه حينما تعلمي أن بعض الكتب يباع من أجل اسمه أو شكل غلافه والوانه او الشكل او الصوره التي على الغلاف ( فكما يقال ...للناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب) ، ويلاحظ هذا 

الامر وبشكل كبير في المعارض.

الطباعه والتوزيع
وهنا نأتي على القسم العملي في موضوع النشر فعادة إذا كانت مادة الكتاب من المواد المطلوبه فان الناشرين هم اصحاب المبادره حول تبني موضوعي الطباعه والتوزيع ، وياخذ المؤلف مبلغ مقطوع على الكتاب أو مبلغ ونسبه 

على المبيعات وهذا مايفضله عادة المؤلفين وينشده الناشرون.

اما اذا كان المؤلف ينوي الدخول في معمعة الطباعه والتوزيع فقد تكون مرهقه في البدايه ولكن مع سير عملية الطباعه وبداية عمليات التسويق فان الامر يصبح روتينيا ويحتاج الى الاصرار على الوصول الى الهدف وتكريس الجهد 

لتوزيع هذا الكتاب ، ومن سيختار هذه الطريقه عليه الاعداد منذ البدايه لعملية تسويقيه ووضع خطه مدروسه تبتدي من عملية أخذ الطلبات الى طريقة توصيل هذه الطلبيات مرورا بعملية التحصيل واصدار الفواتير ومتابعة المبيعات.

التكاليف
تعتمد التكاليف وبشكل كبير على التالي:
- حجم الكتاب
- نوع الورق ( 60جرام ، 70 جرام ، 80 جرام ) ( ياباني ، أوربي ، اندونوسي ) ( مطفي ، لميع ) ( ورق كوشيه ، ورق عادي )...وكثير من المواصفات الهامة الأخرى.
- نوع الغلاف ( غلاف عادي ، سميك) ، ( مع سلوفان ، بدون سلوفان) ( مع بصمه ، بدون بصمه ) .
- نوعية التجليد ( غراء مع دبوس ) ، ( تجليد فاخر ).
- عملية فرز الألوان وتكون ضروريه في حالة وجود ( صور ) ، رسوم بيانيه ) .
وما يحدد التكلفه النهائيه للكتاب هو عدد النسخ فالسعر مع العدد يتناسبان تناسبا عكسيا بمعنى انه كلما زاد عدد النسخ المطلوبه من الكتاب كلما إنخفضت تكلفة الكتاب .

نصائح عامه
- يجب دراسة الموضوع بجديه وإنتقاء مادة الكتاب بكل حرص .
- لاتترددي في القبول في حال تبني أي دار نشر لعملية الطباعه والتوزيع لكتابك ( طبعا مع الحرص على الحصول على اكبر عائد ممكن وذلك عن طريق التفاوض المباشر وتجنب التعامل مع السماسره )
- في حالة اختيار طباعة الكتاب على حسابك الخاص يجب اختيار المطبعه المناسبه والتي لها سمعه جيده في مجال طباعة الكتب اكرر طباعة الكتب وليست الطباعه العاديه ، وللتأكد من هذا يجب طلب عينات من الطباعه النهائيه من 

ارشيف المطبعه.
- الفخامه شئ جيد في الكتاب سواء من ناحية الورق او التغليف او الاخراج ولكن يجب ان يطبق مبدأ الاقتصاد في التكاليف دون الاضرار بالمنتج فالمبالغه في اظهار الكتاب تنعكس سلبا على سعره بالزياده.
- في حالة احتواء الكتاب على صور يجب ان تكون صور واضحه وعالية الوضوح والاستعانه في عمليات اخراجها بمحترفين قدر الامكان.
- عدم الاندفاع وراء اغراء انخفاض السعر في حالة طباعة كميات كبيره والاكتفاء بكميات الحد الادنى وتكون عادة في حدود 5000 نسخه لنتمكن من توزيعها ، ويمكن اعادة عملية الطباعه كطبعه ثانيه وثالثه ....الخ.
- الموزع في سوق الكتب هو من يحدد كيفية التعامل المالي مع المؤلف وتسير
العمليه الماليه غالبا كالتالي:
1- تصدر فاتوره مفتوحه لنقطة التوزيع( مكتبه ، قرطاسيه ، سوبر ماركت ، .....الخ ) ويتفق على أن تكون المحاسبه اسبوعيه او نصف شهريه او شهريه 
2- يتابع المحصل نقاط التوزيع وذلك من اجل تحصيل قيم النسخ المباعه وتزويد هذه النقاط بالمزيد من النسخ

إجراءات وزارة الثقافه و الإعلام
يجب مراعاة الحصول على ترخيص من وزارة الثقافه والاعلام على عملية الطباعه وتتم هذه العمليه بكل سهولة ويسر حيث يطلب من المؤلف عدد ثلاث نسخ من مادة الكتاب ، ويتم اصدار الترخيص عادة بعد ثلاثة ايام .
كذلك يجب الحصول على رقم تصنيف من مكتبة الملك فهد ويتم الحصول على هذا التصنيف بعد تعبئة استماره خاصه ترسل بالفاكس ويتم الرد فورا ، ويفضل تزويد المكتبه بعدد ست نسخ من المؤلف بعد الانتهاء من طباعته

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشاريع الكافي شوب



تعتبر مشاريع الكافي شوب من المشاريع ذات التكلفه العاليه ولكن في المقابل فإن عوائدها تعتبر من العوائد المرتفعه بشرط أن يكون هناك مقدره على الإنفاق على عمليات التطوير والتحديث والابتكار وأن لايقف المشروع على 

تقديم الخدمه العاديه بل أن الابتكار والتطوير وأخذ زمام المبادره في خلق وابتكار خدمات غير تقليديه هي من يدعم مبدأ الربحيه في مثل هذه المشاريع ، وبالرغم من أن الكثير من هذه المشاريع والمنتشره بكثره تفشل في تحقيق 

الحد الأدنى من الارباح بل أن بعضها لايحقق حتى تكاليف التشغيل فان السبب الرئيسي يرجع الى أن المجتمع وخاصة الخليجي قد تعدى مرحله القبول بالخدمة العاديه ناهيك عن طلب المستخدم لأجواء مريحه وهادئه تجعله يستمتع 

بالوقت الذي يقضيه في الكوفي شوب ويجعل فرصة تكرار زيارته كبيره جدا، كذلك عملية الانفاق على المشروع فبعض المستثمرين يتوقف إنفاقه على المشروع بمجرد تشغيله ويرجع هذا الى عدم توفر المال اللازم للإنفاق عليه .
تقسم مشاريع الكافي شوب حسب المستهدفين من المشروع الى:
- مشاريع تستهدف الرجال فقط.
- مشاريع تستهدف العوائل .
- مشاريع تستهدف النساء فقط .
كما تقسم مشاريع الكافي شوب حسب الخدمه المقدمه فيها الى :
- مشاريع تقتصر على تقديم المشروبات بأنواعها وبعض المأكولات الخفيفه.
- مشاريع تقدم المشروبات بأنواعها إضافة الى الوجبات الساخنه .
- مشاريع تقدم كل ماسبق إضافة الى خدمة الأنترنت .
ولعل من أهم الإضافات التي واكبت تطور محلات الكفي شوب لجميع المستهدفين هي تقديم كثير من الخدمات البسيطه والتي انعكست إيجابا على الدخل ومعدلات الارباح ومنها على سبيل المثال:
1- التوسع في أنواع المشروبات( مشروبات حاره ، بارده ، عصائر ، مشروبات غازيه).
2- تقديم وجبات تتراوح بين الوجبه الخفيفه البسيطه الى الوجبه الساخنه.
3- الحلويات والمعجنات بأنواعا.
4- خدمة تقديم ( المعسل ).
5- خدمة الإنتر نت.
6- خدمة البريد و الإتصالات ( خطوط تلفون+ صناديق بريد)
7- خدمات التصوير والنسخ.
8- خدمات تأجير مواقع بترينات( عرض فقط) خاصه بالشركات المتخصصه بـ :
العطور
ومستحضرات التجميل
الإكسسوارات
والهدايا والتحف 
الساعات والمجوهرات 
الجوالات واكسسواراتها 
الأحذيه والجلديات 
الورود
9- خدمة كوافيره.
10- توفير قسم خاص بالحضانه والعاب الأطفال.
11- توفير كل مقومات الخدمة لإقامة الحفلات الخاصه (مولود جديد، عيد ميلاد ، نجاح ، عيد زواج ، إحتفال بخطبه، حفلات تعارف ، .....الخ ) وذلك بتجهيز مكان خاص .
اساسيات المشروع.- 
لإقامة مثل هذه المشاريع نحتاج معرفه الأساسيات والتركيز عليها ومنها :
- المساحات تتراوح بين( 400 متر مربع ) و ( 800 متر مربع) على الأقل باستثناء المشاريع التي نستهدف فيها الرجال فتكون في حدود الــ200 متر مربع
- الموقع له اهمية كبيره بالنسبه لمثل هذا المشروع وبلأخص حينما نستهدف به الرجال ، اما النوعين الاخرين ( العوائل ، والنساء ) فالموقع له اهمية ثانويه حينما نوفر كل هذه الخدمات التي ذكرناها ، فمانقدمه سيكون 

الداعم الاساسي والرئيسي لجذب الزبائن .
- الديكورات لها أهميه كبيره ويجب أن تكون ( فخمه وبسيطه في وقت واحد ) .
- إدخال عنصر الماء والخضره في الموقع والتركيز على الأشجار والنباتات الطبيعيه ، والنوافير البسيطه والشلالات ذات الصوت العالي للماء.
- الاعتناء باللون وبالضوء ومحاولة خلق تجانس بينهما لخلق اجواء من الراحة والطمأنينه .
- الاهتمام بالتهويه الجيده وتجدد الهواء وخاصة المشاريع التي تقدم خدمة المعسل والمسموح فيها بالتدخين.
- العنصر البشري من أهم مقومات المشروع ومن اهم اسباب نجاحه واستمراره ، يجب العنايه بهم وبتدريبهم وبمظهرهم الخاص من نظافه ولبس وغيره ، والمعدلات المتعارف عليها للخدمه في مثل هذا المشروع هو عامله واحده لكل 

50 متر مربع ويرتفع العدد حسب الحاجه وملاحظات التشغيل.
- النظافه النظافه النظافه من أهم الأمور التي يجب أن تؤخذ بجديه وبحرص وبدون أدنى تهاون ، كذلك عمليات الصيانه ومتابعتها ووضع جداول زمنيه لتنفيذها حتى وإن كانت الامور تسير على مايرام.
تكاليف المشروع
تعتبر التكاليف نسبيه في مثل هذه المشاريع والأفضل أن تكون هناك مقدره ماليه عاليه لمن تريد الاستثمار في مشاريع الكوفي شب ، ونظرا الى صعوبة تحديد مبلغ معين للمشروع فساحاول قدر الامكان ربط التكلفه بالمساحه 

وعليه يمكن للمستثمره تحديد حجم مشروعها .

1- مشروع يقدم خدمه اساسيه فقط ( 700 ريال ) للمتر المربع ( على افتراض أن مساحة المشروع 100 متر مربع )
2- مشروع يقدم خدمه اساسيه وخدمات إضافيه محدوده (1500 ريال ) ببمتر المربع ( على افتراض أن مساحة المشروع 400 متر مربع )

3- مشروع يقدم مجموعة خدمات متكاملة ( مركز مثالي) ( 2300 ريال ) للمتر المربع الواحد على افتراض ان مساحة المشروع ( 600 متر مربع )

----------


## مونتاج

رووووووووعه 
مشكووووووره عالطرح

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشروع صناعة الشموع



تمهيد

الفكرة عبارة عن صناعة جميع أصناف الشموع بأشكالها وأحجامها وكذلك صناعة الشموع العطرية
ويوجد آلة التصنيع الرئيسية تحت المواصفات التالية:
الآلة تعمل بخطين 110 _ 220 فولت 
الآلة سهلة التشغيل ولا يتطلب مهارات للتشغيل ويكفي شخصين للبدء بالإنتاج 
الآلة تعمل بصمت وبدون إصدار أي أصوات 
إمكانية صنع جميع إشكال الشموع عبر قوالب خاصة تصمم حسب الطلب 
إمكانية صنع الشموع ذات الروائح العطرية 
تنتج الآلة 1000 شمعه في الساعة 
أرباح الإنتاج تصل إلى 400% كحد أقصى و 200% كحد أدنى 
الشمع الخام متوفر لدى مزود مواد الخام في منطقتك وإجمالا سعره رخيص جداً


جزء من دراسة الجدوى للمشروع


الطاقة الإنتاجية السنوية : 200 / 250 ألف شمعة . 




استهلاك الإنتاج محلياً : 70 % قابل للزيادة . 


---

الطاقة التصديرية : 30% قابل للزيادة. 


----

المواد الخام الرئيسية : شمع. فتيل. عطر . 


----

عدد العمالة : اثنان , احدهم مندوب مبيعات


----

العائد على الاستثمار : 200% ويزيد . 


----

فترة الاسترداد : سنة واحدة . 


----

موقع المشروع المقترح : الدول العربية . 


----

الآلات : متوفر آلية و نصف آلية . 


----

عدد الآلات : ثلاث آلات في آلة أو ثلاث آلات منفصلة .


----

الكهرباء : 110 / 220 . 


----

المواد الخام : متوفر طوال العام . 


----

القوالب : متوفر مع الآلة وبالإمكان تجهيز قوالب خاصة بحسب الطلب . 


----

نقاط البيع : تجار الجملة . مراكز التسويق . محلات الهدايا . المشاغل النسائية . التسويق عبر الانترنت . التصدير

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشروع صالة مناسبات 



تمهيد
في كثير من الاحيان نقف حائرات لتوفير مكان لأقامة مناسبه من المناسبات والتي لا نستطيع اقامتها في المنزل ولا تحتاج منا الاقدام على استئجار قصر افراح كبير لاقامتها وتكون اقامتها في استراحه امر غير مرغوب فيه في 

كثير من الاحيان ولعل منها ( حفلة تخرج او نجاح ، حفلات السابع ، اجتماع عائلي ، او حتى تجمع صديقات ، او زميلات عمل ) ، وتاتي فكرة هذا المشروع لمحاوله ايجاد مكان يلبي رغبة وطلب شريحة كبيره من المجتمع تكون 

تكاليف استئجاره محدوده ويتمتع بمزيج من الفخامه والخصوصيه والخدمات والسعر المعقول .


مكونات المشروع:
يتكون المشروع من صالة كبيره وملحق بها الخدمات الأساسيه ( دورات مياه ، مطبخ ) بلأضافه الى صالة طعام تمثل 1/3 من مساحة الارض .وبفرض ان نسبة البناء المصرح به في المنطقه التي تقع فيها الارض 65% ومساحة 

الارض 750 متر مربع فان مساحة البناء تكون 487.5 متر مربع و 262.5 متر مربع مواقف وارتدادات ، مساحة الصاله والخدمات الاساسيه تكون 365.6 متر مربع ، وتكون صالة الطعام في حدود 122 متر مربع.

تكاليف المشروع :
- قطعة ارض ( 750 متر مربع ) ( او اكثر ) السعر في حدود 300000 ريال [ الموقع يجب ان يكون ضمن حدود العمران].
- تكلفة البناء كاملة ( تشطيب سوبرديلكس ) ( 750000 ريال ).
- تكاليف التجهيز ( الأثاث ، تأثيث المطبخ ، وباقي المستلزمات ) بسعر المتر 250 ريال ( تقريبا ) أي [ 122000 تقريبا ].

ملاحظات عامه :
- اجمالي الدخل اليومي (على افتراض أن هناك 100 يوم عمل فقط ) [بواقع 3000 ريال ليوم العمل الواحد] أي (300000ريال ) للسنه .
- احتساب تكلفة التشغيل والصيانه على اساس 30% ( 90000 ريال ) 
- صافي الربح 210000 ريال
- فترة استرداد راس المال ( خمس سنوات ونصف تقريبا ). 




صالون الأطفال



في مجتمعنا في السعوديه فكرة تخصيص صوالين خاصه للأطفال فكره غير مجديه ولكن يمكن تعديل هذه الفكره على وجهين :
الوجه الأول للمشروع :
- أن تكون صاحبة المشروع لديها خبره عمليه في هذا المجال بمعنى أنها ستكون العنصر البشري الذي سيقوم بتقديم الخدمه للطفل 
- أن ينطلق ذا المشروع من المنزل الخاص وذلك بتخصيص غرفة وتعديلها لتصبح صالونا صغيرا .
- يمكن الاستعانه بالعماله المنزليه في عمليات الترتيب والنظافه
تكاليف المشروع:
1- تعديل وديكور لغرفه بمساحة 4x5 وتشمل هذه التعديلات ، الكهرباء ، السباكه ، الأرضيات ، التكييف ، الإناره 4000ريال
2- واجهة مرايه مع الأرفف والأدراج ، جلسه خلفيه ، تلفزيون ، فيديو 4500 ريال.
3- كرسي متخصص ( نوعيه أوربيه ) مع ملحقاته 8000 ريال.
4- أدوات ولوازم عاديه وكهربائيه منوعه لتقديم الخدمه 2000 ريال.
الوجه الثاني للمشروع :
- أن تقدم هذه الخدمه ضمن مشروع صالون تجميل قائم ومجهز ، وهذا لايحتاج أكثر من ركن صغير ويمكن تجهيزه في حدود 8000 ريال .
- تقوم العماله في صالون التجميل عاده بتقديم الخدمه للأطفال. 





مشروع تصنيع قمصان النوم



مشروع تصنيع قمصان النوم ) من المشاريع الجيده ويمكن إعتبار هذا المصنع من أنواع المشاغل المتخصصه ، والذي يهدف الى انتاج منتج واحد فقط وهذا يجعل المنتج ذا جوده عاليه لان التركيز هنا يكون على عملية الأخراج 

النهائي لهذا المنتج اذا افترضنا بأن خامات الانتاج هي خامات جيده او ذات مواصفات ممتازه.

ويعتبر هذا المشروع من المشاريع التي لاتتطلب راس مال كبير لآن العنصر البشري هنا هو الذي يقوم بعملية التصنيع طبعا وبتوفر الحد الأدنى من الآت الخياطه ، وهذا ما ندعو اليه دائما ونركز عليه.

وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل مثل هذا المشروع يجب علينا أن نقوم بعمل خطوه بسيطه في فكرتها ولكن نتائجها ومردودها على اتخاذ قرارنا سيكون كبير فبعد هذه الخطوه إما أن ( نتوكل على الله ) ونبدا العمل في المشروع 

أو أن نؤجل ذلك الى وقت أخر او نستبدل هذا المشروع بمشروع آخر .

ماذا نفعل ؟
- قومي بجوله في السوق المحلي وذلك من أجل التعرف على الأنواع الموجوده من المنتج واشتري عينة واحدة من كل نوع أو من الأنواع الأكثر شهرة في السوق .
- قومي بجوله في اسواق القماش ( الخام) وحاولي الحصول على الأسعار التقريبيه لأقمشة قمصان النوم.
- قومي بجوله على الأسواق الخاصه بلوازم الخياطه وحاولي الحصول على اسعار أهم مكونات صناعة القميص مثلا ( اسعار الخيوط ) ، ( اسعار اشرطة النهايات المزركشه ، الأزره والإكسسوارات الخاصه بقمصان النوم ).
- قومي بلصق ورقه على كل قميص وسجلي عليها كل المعلومات التي تستطيعين استخلاصها من العينه مثلا ( نوع القماش ، السعرالقطاعي ، سعر الجمله ( ذا توفر) ، المقاسات ، نوعية الخياطه ، نوع التطريز ، التغليف 

).
- 
بهذه الخطوه اصبح لديك ما يعرف بقاعدة معلومات عن مكونات قمصان النوم والتي تتلخص في التالي
- الأسعار السائده
- الموديلات والأنواع
- أنواع الأقمشه
- انواع الإضافات
- اسعار مستلزمات التصنيع


تكاليف ***** المشغل:
(يجب ملاحظة أنه كلما كانت التكاليف محدده ومدروسه كلما كان باستطاعتنا السيطره على سعر المنتج وبهامش ربح ممتاز وضمن اطار الاسعار السائده بل وسيكون السعر تنافسيا )
- مكينة خياطه صناعيه ( ذات استخدامات متعدده وأهمها التطريز مع كامل الملحقات ) ( من 7000 ريال الى 13000 ريال.
- مقص كهربائي 2000 ريال
- مكبس بخار كهربائي 500 ريال
- مكينة تغليف حراري ( شرنك) مع ملحقاتها 130000 ريال
- اقمشه وحرائر منوعه ( مبلغ مفتوح حسب تقديرك )
- أدوات ومستلزمات خياطه ( مبلغ مفتوح وحسب تقديرك )
- طاولة قص كبيره 800 ريال
هذه أهم التجهيزات واسعارها التقريبيه ويمكنك اضافة البنود التاليه حسب الاسعار التي تحصلين عليها.
- ايجار المحل ( المقترح ) علما بانني افضل ان ينطلق المشروع من المنزل
- تجهيزات المحل ( تكييف ، تمديدات كهربائيه ، اثاث مكتبي ، واي تكاليف اخرى تظهر .....
- يمكن اضافة مكينة خاصه بالتطريز بعد أن يبدأ المنتج في الانتشار وذلك لتلبية الطلب المتزايد .



نصائح هامه
- يجب التركيز على التصاميم ، ونحاول جاهدين بان نصرف عليها سواء بتوظيف مصممه متخصصه او عن طريق شراء الكتالوجات الخاصه بالملابس .
- يجب التركيز على التطوير قدر المستطاع .
- يجب التركيز على الجوده.
- خصصي لنفسك اسم تجاري ، وقومي بتسجيله في وزارة التجاره وضعيه على منتجك على شكل ( تاق).
- اهتمي بعملية تغليف المنتج وحاولي ان تظهر بمظهر ممتاز.
- احرصي على العماله الجيده حتى وإن كانت مكلفه.
- حاولي التقليل من التكاليف قدر المستطاع ولا تقومي بتحميل المشروع أي تكاليف تعوق نجاحه وخاصة في بدايته.
- الدعايه لها اكبر الاثر في تسويق المنتج .

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

زخرفة وتزيين الخزف


هذا المشروع الصغير جيد لمن تملك موهبة الرسم وإجادة الزخرفه ولديها خبره جيده في مجال الألوان أو أنها تستطيع التعلم بشكل سريع عن طريق الكتب والممارسه .
- قومي بجوله في معامل صناعة الفخار المنتشره ، والتي تؤمن لك جميع الاشكال تقريبا في صورتها البدائيه ، كما ان بعض المعامل تؤمن طلبك الخاص والشكل الذي تريدينه.
- حاولي الحصول على مجموع صغيره في البدايه ، وباشكال منوعه .
- الخبره في مجال تجهيز الفخاريات مهمه ، ويمكن الحصول عليها من الزميلات ، الكتب ، افلام الفيديو المنتشره في المكتبات ولعل ام مراحل التجيز : الصنفره ، دهانات الاساس ، عملية التشكيل والرسم .
ماذا يحتاج المشروع:
- عينات منوعه ومختلفة الأشكال من الخزف المصنع ( في حدود 500 ريال )
- الوان خاصه بالخزف والسيراميك ،أو حتى أصباغ المنازل والمخصصه لأعمال الدهان والتعتيق ، ولاتنسين الأساس والذي يستخدم قبل الدهان النهائي ، وحاولي استخدام اللون الابيض دائما ، كذلك المعاجين الجاهزه والتي يمكن 

أن تستخدم في إضفاء نوع من التشكيل أو البروز ويفضل شراء هذه الألوان من المحلات المتخصصه بالبويات وتجنب الشراء من المكتبات لانها ستكون مرتفعة السعر ( 1000) [ يفضل شراء العبوات الكبيره ] .
- فرش ، وسكاكين معجون ، أوراق صنفره ذات مقاسات متعدده ( 200 ريال )
- كمبرسر تلوين كهربائي ويسمى ( أير برش ) ويستخدم في عمليات التلوين ، ويعطيك خيارات كثيره وذلك من خلال تعدد رؤوس الرش والملحقات المختلفه والتي تأتي معه ( يتراوح سعره بين 700 الى 1200 ريال ) 

وتجدينه لدي ( مكتبة المكتبه ، أو مكتبة جرير ) ، أو ( في محلات العدد والأدوات الصناعية المتخصصه ، وينصح بأي نوع أوربي أو ياباني ، وسعره في حدود 1800 ريال ).

كيف سيعمل المشروع.
بعد ان انتهينا من مراحل التصنيع واصبح بين ايدينا منج جاهز للتسويق اقترح اتباع احدى الطرق الاتيه:
- عمل كتالوج بسيط عباره عن صور ملتقطه للمنتجات والتسويق من خلاله ، اما تسويق شخصي او عن طريق مندوبات.
- عرضه على محلات بيع التحف والهدايا ، او المحلات المتخصصه في بيع الورود والفازات ، محلات بيع الديكور والاثاث المنزلي والستائر.

هذا المشروع مشروع بسيط أنصح بإنطلاقه من المنزل وذلك لعده اسباب اهمها عدم تحمل تكاليف فتح محل ومصاريف طائله ، الاشراف المباشر على المشروع منك ( الوضع مختلف لمن هي خارج السعوديه). 



مشروع الحلويات والبسكويت 


وصف المشروع:
المشروع عبارة عن معمل صغير يقع ضمن المنزل ( مطبخ إضافي) ، ويختص يصناعة البسكويتات ، والكيك ، والبيتي فور ، وجميع أنواع المعجنات الخفيفه. 
على أن تتم جميع مراحل التصنيع داخل هذا المعمل من الخطوة الأولى الى نهاية العمليه والتي تنتهي بالتغليف والتعبئه.
ماذا يحتاج المشروع ؟
- فرن كهربائي خاص ( فرن الصامولي) إيطالي وتكلفته 65000 ريال
- عدد 3 طاوله خاصه بالفرن زتحمل عدد 18 صينيه 3*1500=4500 ريال
- عدد 54 صينيه خاصه بالطاولات 54*70= 3780 ريال
- مكينة عجن ( عجانه ) ذات ( قدرين) السعر التقريبي 5000 ريال
- مجموعة صواني وأدوات وقوالب ومضارب السعر التقريب 3000 ريال
- عدد 2طاولات دورين استانلسستيل للتجهيز 2*1500= 3000
- مكينة تغليف ( شرنك) 14000 ريال
- أفلام تغليف 2000 ريال
- علب كرتون مختلفة المقاسات مطبوعه أو ساده حسب الرغبه مثلاً: (17*20*10) (17*20*8) (20*20*8) (20*20*10) (22*22*10) (25*25*10) (25*25*8) (30*30*10) وسعرها 

التقريبي في حدود 80 هلله للعلبه الواحده كمتوسط سعري وعلى افتراض أننا نحتاج الى 5000 علبه منوعة المقاسات 4000 ريال
- سياره فان صغير بلأقساط الشهريه قيمة كل قسط 1500 
- مواد أوليه وخامات 10000 ريال
- دعايه وإعلان 5000 ريال
العنصر البشري
- يعتمد هذا المشروع اساسا على صاحبة المشروع أي أنها عنصر أساسي فيه ، وهي من تقوم بالعمل الرئيسي
- عاملتان ( ممكن الاستعانه بعمالة البيت المنزليه وخاصة من عندها خبره أو يمكن الإعتماد عليها ) راتب شهرين بمعدل 2*1000= 2000 ريال
- سائق راتب شهرين 1200*2=2400 ريال
إجمالي التكاليف التقريبيه للمشروع ( تكاليف ثابته)
120780 ريال ( +أو –) 5%
التكاليف المتغيره للمشروع
الرواتب 4400 على إفتراض تأمين راتب شهرين ( وذلك حتى يتحقق الدخل)
كيف سيعمل المشروع
- ستتم عملية التسويق الأولى من خلال الأهل ، الأصدقاء ، الأقارب ، الزميلات
- يتم توزيع بروشور دعائي على منطقة المشروع
- يتم عمل بروشور خاص للفنادق ، شركات ومؤسسات ومتعهدي التغذيه ، المطاعم ، صالات الأفراح والمناسبات ، محلات الكفي شوب وفي مرحلة متقدمه يمكن مخاطبة المدارس ومتعهدي المقاصف المدرسيه .
نسبة الربح المتوقعه 45% حسب الأسعار السائده في السوق ( الحد الأدنى للربح) 



العاب أطفال
مشروع جديد فكرت فيه وابتديت انفذه

المشروع باختصار هو بيع العاب اطفال بالجملة طبعا الالعاب الصغيرة للمدارس والمدرسات اللي بيوزعوها هدايا على الاطفال او مع الوجبات 

كمان تعاقدت مع مدارس على اني اسويلهم وجبات افطار للاطفال الوجبة قيمتها 3 ريال 

الفكرة انا بديت بتفيذها فعلا وشايفة انها ممكن تكون فكرة ناجحة 

اسعار الالعاب تتراوح مابين 2 الى 10 ريال فقط للقطعة الوحدة طبعا هي العاب خفيفة يعني مو غالية وزي انتو متعرفو ان الاطفال يحبو ها الاشياء 

منقول وجزى الله خير صاحبة الفكرة الاخت مها ورزقها من حيث لاتحتسب وغفر الله لها ولوالديها

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشروع التعبئه والتغليف والتوزيع


وصف للمشروع
صناعة التعبئة والتغليف هي من الصناعات الهامه والمربحه والتي تدر عائد كبير وبتكلفة قليله لمن يملك راس مال محدود ، وتتركز على انتاج عبوات صغيره من فئة (ربع كيلو غرام)، ( نصف كيلو غرام) ، (1كيلو غرام) من 

كافة أنواع البقوليات ، المكسرات ، البهارات.
مكونات المشروع
يتكون المشروع من وحدتين
وحدة الانتاج
وهي الوحده التي تقوم بعملية التعبئة وتكون حسب امكانيات المستثمره اما ان تكون يدويه او ان يكون هناك مكنه تعبئة وتغليف اوتوماتيكيه ، والتعبئه اليدويه لاتحتاج أكثر من 
- ميزان الكتروني سعر الميزان الواحد في حدود 1500 ريال
- مكينة تغليف ذات خاصية شفط الهواء من العبوه السعر 15000 ريال ( بديل أول يمكن الاستغناء عنه)
- مكينة تغليف بلاستك ( نهاية طرفيه) عاديه وسعرها في حدود 1500 ريال
- أكياس بلاستك ذات أحجام تكون مطبوع او ساده حسب الرغبه ( يتم تأمينها من مصانع البلاستك مباشره للحصول على سعر أفضل )
- كراتين بنيه ( كرتون كرافت) ذات أحجام منوعه لوضع العبوات البلاستيكيه بداخلها، ويمكن طباعة الاسم التجاري عليها 
- طقم جاروف وزن ( استانلسستيل) 500 ريال
- طاولات تجهيز ورص.
- عدد 2 مكائن ترقيم لوضع تاريخ التعبئه على العبوه السعر في حدود 900 للمكنه الواحده
وحدة التسويق
وهي الوحده المعنيه بتسويق المنتج في شكله النهائي إما بلإتصال المباشر بالعملاء المتوقعين او توظيف مندوبات تسويق لتسويق المنتج ومتابعة الطلبيات علما بانه ومن الافضل عدم التوسع في توظيف مندوبات وخاصة في 

بدايات المشروع .
- توفير سيارة فان ( بضاعه) وسعرها يمكن أن يكون في حدود 45000 ريال للسيار الكبيره
أو 23000 ريال للفان الصغير ( وستكون بلأقساط)
- السائق يجب أن يعرف جيدا منطقة او مناطق التوزيع المقصوده وذلك من اجل توصيل الطلبيات وحتى المساعده في عملية التوزيع ( ومن الافضل أن يمنح راتب + عموله في حدود 2%)
هذا المشروع يحتاج الى عدد ثلاثة أشخاص في وحدة الانتاج ( صاحبة المشروع + عاملتان، يمكن الاستعانه بالعماله المنزليه) ، وحدة التوزيع نحتاج الى شخص واحد ( السائق المنزلي )

يمكن البدء بمكنة تغليف وتعبئه ( فل أوتوماتك) وسعرها قرابة 250000 ريال( لمن تملك راس المال)
يجب على المستثمره وخاصة من تملك راس مال محدود أن تقلص من التكلفه بقدر المستطاع ، ومن هذا المنطلق فإن هذا المشروع وامثاله يجب أن ينطلق من المنزل الخاص او المستودع أو حتى ( قراش السياره) ، وهذه هي 

المشاريع الناجحه والتي تدر عائد مرتفع ومخاطر الخساره فيها قليله جدا بل مستبعده ولكن بشرط الاصرار على النجاح وبذل كل السبل من أجله

نسبة الربح المتوقعه 35% حسب أسعار السوق السائده 



مشروع مفارش السفره


هذا من المشاريع البسيطه والمنتشره بكثره في اوساط العوائل والتي يملك احد افرادها مهارة في الخياطه او التطريز ، وتعتبر من الاعمال المنتشره بكثره بين اوساط الجاليات وخاصة الاسيويه ، الا ان المنتجات التي يخرجونها 

تفتقر الى الجوده ناهيك عن الاشكال الجديده والمبتكره ، ومحاولة استخدام خامات رخيصه جدا وغير مكلفه وهذا بدوره ينعكس على الجوده والسعر معا ، وتسوق في صوره بسيطه إما بوضعها في كيس او لفها مع بعضها البعض 

بشريط لاصق ، وتباع في الغالب قطع مفرده .
ماذا يحتاج المشروع:
- مكينة تطريز ذات إمكانيات متعدده ( 2000 ريال مع ملحقاتها تقريبا ).
- مجموعة مقصات وادوات تفصيل ( 300 ريال تقريبا ).
- مجموعة خيوط تطريز ( حسب تقديرك ) ( 500 ريال ) تقريبا.
- اكياس بلاستك ذات نهايات يمكن قفلها حجم A3 سعر الكرتون ( 200 ريال ) / 2000 كيس .
- أقمشه خاصه بالمفارش ( يتم اختيار نوعيات جيده ، والوان مختلفه يغلب عليها اللون الغامق ) ، وتكون نوعية القماش في الغالب من القطن المخلوط بالساتان ، او الساتان الخالص .
- مكبس بخار كهربائي ( 500 ريال )
مكونات المنتج:
يتكون طقم المفارش عادة من:
- مفرش الطاوله الرئيسي( دائري ، مربع ، مستطيل )
- الفوط ( المناديل ) الملحقه ويتراوح عددها بين ( 4 ، 6 ، 8 ) قطعه ، تلبيسات الكراسي وتكون في العاده اختياريه وبنفس عدد الفوط .
- يفضل أن تكون أطراف المفرش والمناديل مطرزه بإطارات خفيفه .


بعد أن يكتمل إنتاج الطقم تتم عملية طيه وتطبيقه بواسطه المكبس الكهربائي ويوضع في الكيس ، وتكون القطع الصغيره مطويه داخل المفرش ، ويمكن أن يكون هناك مايعرف ( بالفلير ) او بالبروشور والذي يوضع داخل الكيس 

وعلى احدى واجهاته ويحتوي على صوره مطابقه للمفرش وملحقاته في وضع الاستخدام ، وفي البدايه يمكن طباعته عن طريق طابعات الكمبيوتر .

كيف يتم التسويق:
- عن طريق المعارف والصديقات كمستهلك نهائي.
- توزيعه على محلات الأدوات المنزليه كموزع .
- المشاركه في المعارض وخاصة معارض الجمعيات .
- الإعلان عن المنتج في صحف الإعلان ( الخدمه المجانيه ) .
- عرض المنتج على المطاعم ، الفنادق 



أفكار حول دروس التقويه ضمن مناهج وزارة التربيه والتعليم


- أحصلي على كافة المناهج الخاصه بالوزاره.
- قومي بتحويل هذه المناهج كل منهج على حده الى ملفات ( بور بوينت ) او الى ملفات PDF على برنامج الأكروبات [ احرصي على أن تكون عملية الاسكان للمناهج ملونه وليس ابيض واسود ].
- قومي بشراء جهاز عرض( بروجكتر ) يمكن ربطه بالكمبيوتر وذلك لعرض المنهج على شاشة كبيره وانصح بجهاز NEC VT460GK projector لجودته العاليه ومميزاته المتعدده وسعره مع الملحقات في حدود 

6000 ريال.
- تحتاجين جهاز كمبيوتر بمواصفات كامله وببرامج منوعه اهمها البور بوينت ، والاكروبات ريدر وذلك لاستخدامها كوسيط عرض ( في حدود 4000 ريال )
- جهزي غرفه ذات مساحة معقوله ( تكييف ، اثاث ، اناره جيده ، بعض الديكورات الخفيفه ) ويمكن استخدامها كفصل دراسي غير تقليدي بمعنى تجنبي استخدام المقاعد والطاولات التي توحي باجواء المدرسه ، واجعلي 

اثاثها يوحي بنوع من الراحه ( مثلا : طاولة اجتماعات [ تشبه طاولة الطعام الى حد ما ] ذات 6 او 8 كراسي مريحه ويقابل أحد طرفي الطاوله شاشة العرض الخاصه بجهاز البروجكتر وفي الطرف الثاني سبورة بيضاء .
- قومي بدعوة من تعرفين من أمهات الطالبات ( صديقات ، قريبات ، جيران ) المهتمات بتنمية قدرات ومهارات بناتهن وخاصة في المراحل الاولى من التعليم ( الابتدائيه ، المتوسطه ، الاولى والثاني ثانوي ) [ تجنبي 

طالبات الثالث ثانوي مؤقتا] ، وعرفيهن بامكانياتك وماتقدمينه وذلك بشرح مفصل لكامل ماستقدمينه لبناتهن من شرح لهذه الماده وهذه هي أفضل طريقه للتعريف عنك وعن امكانياتك ووسيلة اقناع مباشره لمصدر من مصادر 

اتخاذ القرار( الأم ).
- ركزي على موضوع الجو الذي ستوفرينه للطالبه والخصوصيه التي ستشعر بها وذلك من خلال الوسائط السمعيه والبصريه والجو المريح البعيد عن اجواء المدرسه وضغوطاتها والبيت وروتينه الممل .
- تقبلي النقد والنصائح والطلبات الخاصه بصدر رحب وحاولي تنفيذ أي اقتراح منطقي غفلت انت عنه.
- ادرسي جيدا اسعار الدروس الخصوصيه من منطلق ما يقدمه الغير واجعلي اسعارك معقوله بعيده عن المغالاة او التدني ( علما بان اسعار الدروس الخصوصيه لاتعكس المستوى الحقيقي للمعلمه وفي كثير من الاحيان نجد أن 

المبلغ المدفوع للدرس الخصوصي يمثل قيمة النجاح للطالبه وخاصة اذا كانت المعلمه هي من تقوم بتدريسها في المدرسة الحكوميه بغض النظر عن مدي الاستفاده او مستوى التحصيل).
- استخدمي كل الادوات والوسائل( أجهزة كمبيوتر ، قواميس ، لوحات توضيحيه ، اعداد مذكرات للكلمات ومعانيها وتصاريفها ، ...........الخ ) التي تضمن لك سمعة جيدة من المتلقيه ( الطالبه ) لانها اساس 

نجاحك وتميزك .
- حاولي ان تظهري دائما أن الهدف الاساسي من خلال هذه الدروس ليس النجاح في الماده فقط ، انما تنمية المهاره لهذه اللغه الهامه ( لغة العلم ) وخاصة لمن تريد أن تكمل دراستها في مجال علمي ( طب ، صيدله ، علوم ، 

.....).
- مراعاة صاحبات الظروف الخاصه قدر الامكان وثقي في ان ماتقدمينه لمثلهن لن يضيعه الله ابدا وسينعكس على عملك .

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

منقول

اتمنى الدعاء لى ولكتابه الاخ ابو عبدالله باحد المواقع

اللهم اعطه بكل حرف حسنه وبكل رزق حسنه وبكل خير حسنه

اللهم يارحمن ان عبدك ابتغى منك خيرا لعبادك فاعطه من خيرهم حسنات ترفع مقامه عندك ياارحم الراحمين

وشكرا  :1:

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

مشكووورة موضوع جدا مفيد يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

ما شاء الله 
دراسة مفيدة جدا 
و منكم نستفيد

----------


## القرشيه

مشكوره ماقصرتي على النقل الحلو

----------


## Nafolah

أسأل من بيده خزائن السموات والأرض,
أن يرزقك أختي الغااالية وصاحب التاب خيريّ الدنيا والاخرة يااااارب..
ـــــــــــــــــ
بصراحة سأبخص الموضوع حقه ان وصفته..
شكرا لك..

----------


## شوكليت توي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم الكباتن

موضوع متميز جدا 

شكرا على الطرح المتميز والمفيد

----------

